# La loose



## Gattafee

Come si traduce in italiano "la loose" ?


----------



## Necsus

E che cos'è "la loose" in francese?


----------



## DearPrudence

E' un po difficile spiegare.
"la loose / la lose" viene da l'ingliese "lose".

Può significare:
*"la loose / la lose" = la malchance*
(vedere quì)
*
"de la loose / lose" = des perdants*
Essempio preso dal internet:
_"le PS, c'est le parti de la lose = des perdants"_

Non sono completamente soddisfatta ma senza contesto è difficile rispondere.


----------



## Gattafee

Il contesto non lo so neanch'io sinceramente. Due ragazze mi sono passate accanto e la prima deve aver raccontato qualcosa alla seconda, che ha risposto "La loose".


----------



## itka

Je n'aurais pas compris ce mot avant de te lire, DP !
Je suppose qu'il s'agit encore de langage "jeune" ? Ou bien j'ai manqué un épisode ?


----------



## DearPrudence

J'aurais espéré un peu plus de contexte en fait 
Oui, c'est un mot nouveau. Et la définition du dictionnaire de la zone ne me convient qu'à moitié, car la loose, c'est aussi plus que la malchance. Malheureusement, c'est un peu dur à expliquer (bon, en plus, sans plus de contexte, on va un peu dans le vide. En voilà ici sinon ).

On peut aussi le trouver dans le contexte de chanteurs / vedettes ringards, et pour ces "losers", parfois, c'est vraiment la loose.


----------



## itka

Merci pour le lien ! Je comprends un peu mieux, mais je ne vois pas de traduction univoque. Il y a autant de mots que de situations !


----------



## Corsicum

Dans ces cas là tout est permis ! :
_La malchance, la guigne, la poisse, la scoumoune…=  __essere sfortunato ? = essere iellato ?_
http://www.larousse.fr/dictionnaires/francais-italien/malchance
http://www.larousse.fr/dictionnaires/francais-italien/guigne
http://www.larousse.fr/dictionnaires/francais-italien/poisse


----------

